# Exploding table



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi folks.
On our recent 2.5 thousand kilometre trip, our table exploded when Dorli lifted it to it's normal position.
A large spring, and lots of plastic bits flew around.
It seems that this spring assists in the raising of the table from its "bed" position.
We have located what seems to be a similar spring and covers from Reimo, but have no idea where to fit the new item should we buy one.
Has anyone a similar table with spring and casing intact ? and where does it attach ?
A piccy would be most welcome.
Bill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't help I'm afraid Bill. It must be like getting a jigsaw puzzle for Christmas!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't help but if you feel there are too many bits to your table, take a look at this one........................... a motorhome friend has just made one.






Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Now that's going to hurt if you get a finger stuck in it...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You get the electric remote command one Pat.

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

raynipper said:


> You get the electric remote command one Pat.
> 
> Ray.


And sit on the remote after you've laid the table at full size. Like one of those magic tricks where the contents get dumped on the floor...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now I never would have thought of that in years Pat. Shows how the mind works.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

I thought I would bring you up to date on progress made.
Many thanks for your ribald comments !
Reimo have a spare part which is not very expensive, so I have ordered one from our excellent local MH shop.
The guru behind the counter assures me he knows how to attach the thing, so we'll see !
Cheers
Bill


----------

